# [Netbeans 4.1] Wie benutze ich den JFileChooser



## MariusP (8. Sep 2005)

Guten Abend,

wenn ich mit dem Formeditor von Netbeans einen JFileChooser hinzufügen möchte, so wird der einfach mitten in die GUI eingefügt. So wie es mit jeder anderen Komponente auch geschehen würde. Ich möchte aber, dass der Dialog erst erscheint, wenn man in einem Menü auf "Öffnen" geklickt hat.

Da es so etwas ja in fast jeder Anwendung gibt, sollte das doch nicht so schwer sein, oder? Weiß da jemand weiter?

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus.

Marius


----------



## EagleEye (8. Sep 2005)

ja schreib deine GUI selber und mach nich das mit nem GUI Builder


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Sep 2005)

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten.
Die einfachste ist vielleicht, in die private Ereignismethode bspw. zu schreiben:

```
JFileChooser chooser = new JFileChooser();
switch(chooser.showOpenDialog()) {
   case JFileChooser.APPROVE_OPTION:
      File selectedFile = chooser.getSelectedFile();
      //Aufruf weiterer Methoden
}
```


----------



## MariusP (12. Sep 2005)

Hi.
Das ich das selber schreiben kann, weiß ich auch. Ich frage mich nur, wie sich die Leute von Netbeans das vorstellen. Denn es gibt keine Möglichkeit die Anzeige von JFileChooser zu verändern. Und das der Chooser mitten im JFrame auftauchen soll, ist ja in den meisten Anwendungsfällen nicht vorgesehen.

Marius


----------



## lin (12. Sep 2005)

Hm... die stellen sich eben vor, dass man's selber schreibt :wink:


----------



## MariusP (12. Sep 2005)

lin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hm... die stellen sich eben vor, dass man's selber schreibt :wink:


Dann werde ich dies wohl so hinnehmen müssen.


----------

